# Who is going to win ****'s Kitchen?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Who is going to win H3ll's Kitchen?

I'd have to say Ben and Lou are looking good on the men's side and probably Corey and Jen from the women's side.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm still trying to understand what the heck some of those folks are doing in a kitchen in the first place. Although I will say that the last show was easier on the stomach than the first. Heck what do I know it's been 5 years since I've been in the professional setting anyhow.:beer:


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

It will be interesting, if only for entertainment value, but both Ben and Louross seem to have the "focus" on the men's side.
Bobby set fire to himself already. No visible drive. (watch me be wrong [again] and see him in the top four)
Jen's likely to be toast in four shows. She doesn't play well with others...
Corey sealed her fate with the preemptive strikes against what she perceived as her primary competition. She's likely to get tossed under the bus...
Sometimes it strikes me as this is a show on what not to do...
And how not to do it...

Could you believe Jason sitting out there on the verandah smoking AND picking his toes?? I really wished that they'd have shown him seriously scrubbbing his hands before returning to the kitchen...


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

LOL, yeah, seriously, you'd think if he was paying someone $250k to work in his restaurant then he should pick the best from 15 people who could actually run it.


----------



## stellasmomma (Dec 26, 2007)

i'm not watching it this year, i like ramsay's bbc shows better. more about the food. less over the top.
and i went to school with craig. he's a toolbag.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Actually I like my Salmon quite rare like whatshisname did on the show yesterday.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I totally agree with you Gordon's kitchen nightmares on BBC is one of my favorite shows. Makes me upset actually how they tailor the American shows so they have the Jerry Springer feel to them.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Chef, my souffles are sticking, I am gonna rub the rims with sugar to prevent it!

*Gordon bangs head on prep table repeatedly*

I almost broke down to tears at this point. I am crying up laughing thinking of it now.


----------



## mahavishnu nath (Nov 27, 2007)

Commenting on the new season has brought me out of hibernation.

To think any one can be an Executive Chef, win $250,000. and has the IQ of a turnip is a slur on the profession.

Being characterized by association, as an Exec. Chef, with brain dead pseudo culinarians and a screaming sabotaging infant with a TV show has forced me to ignore this season's show.

It is tantamount to placing a riveter on top of the Golden GateBridge on his first day of work.

I am insulted and disgusted by the portrayal of our industry and profession.

Gordon has aged 10 years since the last season...paybacks...****!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

It would be super cool and/or groovy to see Chef demo some technique.

huh.


----------



## mahavishnu nath (Nov 27, 2007)

Lack of training of employees, hiring any half wit with advanced delusions of being a culinarian and emotional abuse are as close as you'll get to a Ramsey demo. 

That and loss of temper, poise and the ability to gain respect from employees or me!!

I have however seen some cooking techniques demonstrated on You Tube by Ramsey.

He is not quite as wired and explosive in those.

Enjoy

Chef Combo


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

To give him credit, he did break down an entire halibut, and demoed how to do a chicken (amazing that a Sous Chef screwed it up badly afterwards).

Someone mentioned before that the show would be rather boring if competent people worked the line and service went with no problems at all.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Which is probably a reasonably valid point, however it would be nice to see the contestants at least make a reasonable effort to get it right, or display some notion that they have an idea of what they are doing. At this point I haven't seen anyone this year that could run a McDonald's, Wendy's, Hardees, Arbys or Burger King let alone the type of restaurant they are competing to run.

People watch all kind of competitions in which the competitors are extremely competent at what they do. Why should a food related competition be any different?

At this point I am only watching the show to see how far Christina makes it before being cut. Once she is out I will just check the website for recaps just to see if Bobby is the "planted" winner.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Keep in mind that this is a reality show first... cooking show far distant second. In its 4th season, we all know what to expect of HK by now. I don't watch it to learn anything or become "enlightened", its merely entertainment. Nothing more, nothing less.

Last season the only EC among the staff won, though so far that electrician seems to be one of the stronger people on the roster.


----------



## stellasmomma (Dec 26, 2007)

watch his show "the f word" on BBC america. unbelievably great show. beautiful food shots, really artful camera work. very little shouting, if at all. you see him buying pigs and raising them in his backyard, with his kids, feeding one pig beer to see if when they're slaughtered there is any taste difference. the one i watched last week, he was butchering and cooking live eels. i really can't say enough about that show. it feels nothing like the celebrity chef shite on the food network.


----------



## stellasmomma (Dec 26, 2007)

i think you mean _enfant terrible?_
hey, who wouldn't turn down the boatload of money some stupid hollywood producers are paying Ramsey to act like a total arsehole? he is really a totally different person on the BBC shows, which just goes to show you how we Americans demand excess in everything.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Heh yeah that was funnier than all getout! 

Seriously when he was assigned souffle he could have at least looked it up in his Larousse or something.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

I guess to some extent I understand that point, but apparently I disagree with the idea of ineptness as entertainment. While I am not a sports fan, if I see a game of any kind I prefer to see the two teams go head to head with their best game on, with a cliff hanger of a score right up to the end of the game. If I go to see figure skating performances, I don't go to see the performers flounder around and fall. If I want that, all I need to do is get on the ice myself. In the end reality TV just isn't my cup of tea. HK and Top Chef are the only reality TV shows I have ever watched. Of the two Top Chef is a better show imo. Anyways, thanks for letting me voice my thoughts:talk:

A question for you. Do you think it would be possible or feasible to have a show like HK in which the contestants are really bringing their A game?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I would love to watch some serious culinary competition going on. I gather thats pretty much what top chef is about, but I don't have cable so I cannot watch it. Iron Chef (Japanese version) is probably my favorite cooking show of all time.

I do agree this is possible, and there would probably be far more to learn from a show that went in that direction.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Doh!! I forgot about the Iron Chef shows. I liked the Japanese version because the competitors frequently came from different countries. The American version; I like the final part where they are presenting their plates and describing each dish. In this part I think chef Batali is very skilled and imo better than most.

Top Chef; I like the challenges they do, especially some of the quick fire challenges i.e the blindfold tasting challenges identifying ingredients or selecting the higher quality ingredient over the lesser quality. I do like the challenges that showcase knife skills as well. The downside of Top Chef is all the little video clips of the contestants whining and sniveling like little kids. Also don't care much for all the F bombs.

Another question if you don't mind. If you were asked to write such a show, what challenges would you evision for the contestants?


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

H---s Kitchen could be such a great show if it wasn't so dumbed down. C'mon this is competition for a $1/4 mil. a year-yet I wouldn't offer most of these people a job @ a----b--s.Gordon is smart & obviously personable-How many million $ resteraunts does he run/own. C'mon the guy wears the sweaters his grandma(or wife) makes him!! He is an obviously sweet guy-he has kids(girls-I believe & a wife)I just would like to know how he got those scars on his chin! Kinda sexy!!!!! 
Anyone know how the past winners are REALLY doing? That would be a great read!


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I believe the season 1 winner was offered the chance to train with Gordon, but had to shortly retire as he was getting his family life (wife & kids) together.

Season 2 winner did not get the EC gig at the Red Rock casino she was promised. Instead she was thrown into one of the casino's restaurants that already had a chef. Her prize was a 1 year contract (I think thats how all of these prizes are), she is no longer there.

Season 3 winner supposedly got an EC gig at the Terra Verde in the Green Valley Ranch, but if you check their website there is a promotional video advertising someone completely different as the Chef of that restaurant.

So far all these prizes seem kinda bogus, 1 year contracts and such. Its no surprise that their contracts don't get renewed as it was pointed out earlier that nobody on the show is really qualified to run a kitchen of the magnitudes they are offering.


----------



## mahavishnu nath (Nov 27, 2007)

He is really a totally different person on the BBC shows, which just goes to show you how we Americans demand excess in everything.[/quote]

Excess is right!

Ramsey is quite the restaurateur in the Kitchen Nightmares, which I Infinitely prefer to H K .

Having service fall apart, cooks I can't rely on and the customers ordering pizza delivery because the food is so slow, :roll:is a nightmare. Its one I try and avoid every day. 

That's why I cant watch the dawn of the dead wants to be chefs as entertainment. Its excessively stress inducing!!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Not only did he give up the chance to train with Gordon (after moving to the UK to do so), he also sold the restaurant back to Gordon (and that was after Gordon renting it for future HK shows). I personally, thought that was a stupid move on his part. You can have a family and not give up an opportunity like that!

At least that's what I saw on the Season One reunion show or whatever where they showed the shows and then went back and talked to him and the other guy.

I do prefer _Kitchen Nightmares _on BBC. We watch that almost every evening at 6 pm and sometimes the new shoes on Monday evenings. I've been watching HK this season but am astounded at some of the stupid mistakes. Again, I'm a homecook but I can do a lot of the things they are failing miserably at.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I seriously doubt he has ever heard of Larousse. Considering his comments and actions I would not be the least bit surprised if he is actually a wannabe actor in Hollywood, who casted for the part.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

I just started watching this show. This is my must see show. Love his desire to get women in love w/ cooking everyday. I love to cook-cook 3 meals a day. Can always learn new things everyday! This is a great show for @ home chefs as well as profesionals! Nigella just broke the perch(too fat& she is a he!)


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Bobby is actually emerging now as one of the stronger characters.

Raw chicken to kids = no no.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

****'s Kitchen is not a favorite show, but I watch out of loyalty to Gordon who in my opinion is a great great chef.

His shows on the BBC are so entertaining and vastly different than the American versions that are out of control with their dramatic music, pauses, and narration. Gordon hams it up for the Americans. The original version on the BBC is a true account of the relationship he builds with the owners, it's not glamed up and it stays true to the point.

HK is perverse. The souffle guy was a misoginist with too many issues - it was hard to focus on his cooking when all he could do was whine, complain, and blame women for everything. So glad he's gone.

I am not impressed by any of the contestants and I will be deeply disturbed if one comes to work at Maze restaurant (I think that's the prize that is promised) as it happens to be my favorite restaurant!!!


----------



## mahavishnu nath (Nov 27, 2007)

The fact that unskilled labor can work in a kitchen at such a level, earn such a stupifying salary and end up running Gordons new L.A. Restaurant, in its unreality basis, is just like American television.
Not based in reaity, entertainment(for some) and has a villan you love to hate.
Theres the recipe, American Idol meets Medium,or Dancing with the Stars with no lead!

Whats Maze restaurant?

I still maintain it *demeans the industry*, as a career professional.

Spot on as a black spot!


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

I find it interesting that the last two episodes were not aired on our TV system. We have a satellite system. One of the other reality shows was aired instead.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Is it not on public television (FOX) where you are at?


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply RAS1187, we were out of town for a few days. It is one of th channels we get but it is apparently not being shown at the scheduled time any longer. I did see part of the most recent episode last night. Vanessa decided to drop out due to the burns she received. Her dropping out looks to have given two of the contestants a reprieve.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Here you go

Hulu - ****'s Kitchen


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah I never catch it on TV either, you can watch HK on either the Hulu site, or you can watch it on the main HK website.

Fox On Demand


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Boy I am sorry, but if she wanted it as bad as she said she did she would have toughed that out. I can't tell you how many burns, I, and a lot of the rest of us here have worked through. Slap a wet towel on the worse ones and back to work. I don't think she wanted it as much as she claimed.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

I was a little perplexed by her (Vanessa's) comments regarding leaving the show. At first she indicated that she really wanted to be there. Then she indicated she couldn't work up to par with the bandaged hand, and that would be a detriment to the team. Then her closing comment was an indication that HK was more than she could handle even without the burn. 

It's interesting that the entire team is gunning for Christina. If Vanessa had stayed, I wonder if all 5 women would have been trying to get rid of Christina? Lou Ross seems to be in much the same position although the men seemed to be limiting their "condemnation" of him to the current episode.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a tremendous amount of respect for Gordon, but this show is awful. These chefs are real idiots, I can't stand to see so much hatred between them. None of the respect each other, it's all about stab in the back, make alliances against eachother, it's high school. I'm so annoyed at them, none of them have any class. When you go into a competition like this I think it's more important to hold yourself with dignity and integrity rather than trying to bring on the demise of others. 

On another note, I'm a smoker myself so I don't condemn, but everytime they're not in the kitchen they're smoking. You can barely see them through all the smoke lol. I thought this was a cooking show, not the dungeon at a frat party! It's a turn off for sure.

Anyone ever eaten at Gordon's restaurants? They are wonderful! I can't see any of these stupid jerks in any of them.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Gordon Ramsay scared my dog when he yelled.  Gordon's a jerk!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

LOL wth did Louross just say?


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Well it looks like the weasel got out weaseled. Glad to see Ben gone.
Would like to see Bobby, Corey, Roseann and Jen gone.

Would like to see Petrozza, Matt, Louross and Christina as the final four, although I think Louross and Christina both need more experience before they are ready to be chefs.

Realized tonight why I have been missing the primary airing of the show. I'm not usually home until after 10 p.m. and the show airs from 9-10 p.m. Should get to see the next two episodes or three episodes.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Go to hulu.com and watch them all.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow talk about the most intense episode yet, I don't think I've ever seen Gordon as heated up before (considering how he usually is).


----------



## chancellor (May 17, 2008)

I love this show! One big reason is that these knuckleheads make me chuckle with their ridiculous mistakes :lol:!

I have a feeling that the final four will be Petrozza (who actually seems to know what he's doing), Bobby, Jen (despite herself), and Christina.

I can't wait to watch it tomorrow!

P.S. Looks like I need to pick up a copy of Larousse Gastronomique...


----------

